# Fantasy Land Trade Scenarios Summer Edition



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Its about that time again that players, picks, etc. can be traded. Lets play the next round of fantasy land trade scenarios.

Rumors today that Dallas is shopping Jason Terry. Thats curious to me, but i guess they want to shake things up. 

If you were the clippers or dallas would you do this trade?

Maggette and a 2nd rounder for Terry?

Why both teams would do it, IMO:
Clippers - Theres constant talk that clippers are afraid they lose maggette for nothing after this year. If so, they get something in return. Their 2nd rounder this year isnt that important to them. Terry fills instant need for next 5 years at PG. Clippers could then for sure get Young or another SG/SF with their 1st round pick, and honestly be improved. 

Dallas - Only way they do it is if it is true they want to dump terry, and hand over the reigns to devin harris. They have a hole with the departing stackhouse, and maggette would be perfect for their offense. At the least, it gives them cap flexibility as maggette only has 1/2 years left on his deal while terry had 5. With the 2nd rounder, they could still pick up a PG who probably isnt THAT far behind 1st rounders like law and crittenton. 

Clippers end up with:

Kaman
Brand
Nick Young
Mobley
Terry

Davis
Thomas
Singleton
Q Ross
Cassell


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we were to do a trade with Dallas, I wouldn't want to get Terry and his enormous contract unless we get rid of Mobley as well, I'd rather have Maggs leave to get more cap space.

The only player I like from the Maggs that I think could help our team is Devin Harris.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Now that I think about it, I'd rather do a sign and trade with Seattle, for Rashard Lewis. If we can get rid of Kaman, and Mags, you know, to help Seattle's front court issues. We could get Rashard, who can also hit from the outside.

Then bring Sofo over as Kaman goes, we lose our ADHD center and gain a monster in the middle.

And lastly, to fix our point guard problem, we can get that Jared guy in the second round... can't really remember his name, but also re-sign Jason Hart to play point for a bit.

EDIT: I think the guy is Jared Jordan.
Edit Again: Nevermind, Jordan isn't even in this years draft... damn.

Also the next move is to fire Dunleavy, and try to lure over Phil Jackson :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wouldn't touch Terry and his big contract with 5 years left and I don't think the Clippers will either. Terry is nice but he is far from being a play maker and Dallas started learning that in the playoffs. I don't know what the situation with Maggette currently is whether he will stay or go but if he wants to stay keep him if he doesn't I guess it is best to trade him.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Now that I think about it, I'd rather do a sign and trade with Seattle, for Rashard Lewis. If we can get rid of Kaman, and Mags, you know, to help Seattle's front court issues. We could get Rashard, who can also hit from the outside.
> 
> Then bring Sofo over as Kaman goes, we lose our ADHD center and gain a monster in the middle.
> 
> ...


I like this idea but can Sofo really play? He might be a bust. It would be sweet if we can trade Maggette and Mobley for Rashard Lewis and Earl Watson, then draft Nick Young and re-sign Hart. I doubt it would happened though. Seattle would probably make us take one of their stiffs instead of Watson.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

Outgoing
Cuttino Mobley
6-4 SG from Rhode Island
13.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.4 minutes

Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
16.9 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 30.6 minutes

Incoming
Paul Pierce
6-6 SF from Kansas
25.0 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.1 apg in 37.0 minutes

In a heartbeat.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Vaught from his Spot said:


> Outgoing
> Cuttino Mobley
> 6-4 SG from Rhode Island
> 13.8 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.4 minutes
> ...


my goodness that would be a great trade...i think boston would ask for a bit more though...perhaps we could throw in this years #14, and they could throw in rajon rondo or delonte west...or maybe even gerald green???


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley to Charlotte for Knight and #22

#14 used on Nick Young
#22 used on Marc Gasol
2nd rounder used on Reyshawn Terry
Diaz + Sofo brought over

Roster:
PG: Cassell | Hart | Knight | Livingston
SG: Young | Ross | Diaz
SF: Maggette | Thomas | Terry
PF: Brand | Sofoklis | Singleton
CE: Kaman | Gasol


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

wow i havent posted in a long time.....
but can young contribute immeditaly then i would do the mobley trade because we do get a vetran guard in knight. i remember watching young in his junior year and he was really good but he kinda dropped off his senior year


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Brevin Knight? He is good distributing the ball but he gets injured wayyyy too often. He is up there with Speedy Claxton in terms of injuries.
How good is Marc Gasol? How good is Sofo? Who has exactly seen him play?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i had one to try to get paul pierce...it doesn't involve livingston, as they probably don't need or want him...

corey maggette/chris kaman/#14 overall

for

pierce/perkins/rondo or pierce/perkins/green or pierce/perkins/west


or kaman/maggette for pierce/perkins


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Brevin Knight? He is good distributing the ball but he gets injured wayyyy too often. He is up there with Speedy Claxton in terms of injuries.
> How good is Marc Gasol? How good is Sofo? Who has exactly seen him play?


Breven Knight is practically indestructible compared to our last long-term PG... the only thing that bothers me about him is his range, in all the games i've seen, i've never seen the guy make a shot anywhere near the 3-point line. If we trade Mobley, defenses will completely smother our inside game.

But then again, if we make the trade, then our draft picks become extremely focused on our humongous need for a 3 point shooter. We did fine with average (at best) PG's, but the real achillies heel of the clippers is 3 point shooting, we'd need to draft a specialist with no other purpose but to jack up the long ball. (Pike anyone?)

As for Sofo, i've only seen him play in the Olympics, but during that time he was an absolute monster. Elton Brand & the rest of team USA could do nothing at all to stop him, if he brings that kind of fire to the NBA, i'm not worried about his game translating at all, only conditioning & a long NBA season can slow him down.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> wow i havent posted in a long time.....
> but can young contribute immeditaly then i would do the mobley trade because we do get a vetran guard in knight. i remember watching young in his junior year and he was really good but he kinda dropped off his senior year


Young never had a senior year he is coming off his junior year which was pretty damn good.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No way the Celtics move Pierce to us for Maggette who could walk after the season and take on Kaman's contract before offering Jefferson a new deal. If the Celtics move Pierce now, it wont be for Maggette.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> No way the Celtics move Pierce to us for Maggette who could walk after the season and take on Kaman's contract before offering Jefferson a new deal. If the Celtics move Pierce now, it wont be for Maggette.



unfortunately, you are probably right...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who here would trade brand and maggette for gasol and pierce? Id do it in a heartbeat. But the sad thing is, i dont think memphis would unless theyw ere desperate for salary cap flexibility in 1 or two years. 

And to think, 2 years ago brand was rated way higher than gasol, and maggette for miller would have been considered too much for the clippers to give up. Amazing, how much difference a year makes, even considering gasol was injured. 

Some might think its an even swap, but i think the clippers come out way ahead there. It balances out the team more, and works better under dunleavv's system. Allows us to have a true center, a PF who can go inside/outside freeing up space, and perhaps less double teams on kaman which is his weakness. It gives us another three point shooter, one of the best in the game, and allows us to have ball handlers starting at ever position except kaman of course.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Brand, Maggette, cassel or Mobley for the two Pauls, I'd definitely do, I'd probably also throw in Kaman and bring the 400 lb's of the fabled Greek monster in Sofo over.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

how about maggette for number 8?

with 8 we could go 3 different routes. 

1. conley is hes still there, then we still get our Maggette replacement, young at 14
2. Brewer if hes still there, then we get law at 14, or a big like jason smith
3. A big with the 8th pick like Yi, noah, hawes, and get young at 14.

Doing this would also allow us more money to use in free agency with the MLE like resigning hart, bringing sofo over, making offer to theo


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and for those who think im hating on maggette, actually i doubt that even charlotte would be getting even value in the trade, and the only reason i do it is twofold: if hes going to opt out, leaving the clippers with nothing after this year, and 2. if they need luxury cap room to get someone else.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> and for those who think im hating on maggette, actually i doubt that even charlotte would be getting even value in the trade, and the only reason i do it is twofold: if hes going to opt out, leaving the clippers with nothing after this year, and 2. if they need luxury cap room to get someone else.



actually i like that trade...just don't know if the cats would take it...they already have gerald and will probably wait to resign him...and do the cats have 8 million worth in expiring contracts???


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

they are so far under the cap they can absorb his contract without doing anything else. i think the only way they do it is if theyre unable to resign wallace, and they want someone who can instantly come in and take over, not a rookie who might take a year to get up to speed.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> ...and they want someone who can instantly come in and take over, not a rookie who might take a year to get up to speed.


But isn't that what you're proposing for us? Maggette is a solid wing scorer who isn't a ballhog (very rare in today's nba), trading him for a pick is very very risky considering our draft history.

At least if we keep him, we can always have the chance to resign him or trade him for a veteran player who can help us immediately. Remember, Brand ain't getting any younger, the clip's window of opprotunity is only the next 2-3 years.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> But isn't that what you're proposing for us? Maggette is a solid wing scorer who isn't a ballhog (very rare in today's nba), trading him for a pick is very very risky considering our draft history.


Well, its a different situation for the clippers. First of all, with wallace most likely gone, the bobcats will be drafting (or trading) for their new go to guy at the wing position, possibly leading scorer on the team. His contract is done already, so theres really no "choice" in the matter, theyve all but lost wallace. Clippers on the other hand are drafting or trading for someone who might only start half of the games. Even maggette didnt start half of the games, so dunleavvy obviously doesnt think high of him. Theres also the thing of loosing him for nothing next year that we keep hearing about in the media that the clippers seem to be scared of. 

I think by trading him for a draft pick, we take care of two problems:
1. we have security at that position for a few years at a low contract and dont have to worry about "loosing someone for nothing. and
2. Now we would be far enough under the luxury tax to actually use the MLE to get someone that could be an impact player.

However, with the 8th pick, i think we could get someone who is decent enough to at least have maggette's role on this team since dunleavvy so underutilized his talents.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> However, with the 8th pick, i think we could get someone who is decent enough to at least have maggette's role on this team since dunleavvy so underutilized his talents.


Got a great point there, if Dunleavy is really gonna stick around for 4 more years with his stubborn coaching, then there's no point in keeping guys like Maggs or Singleton.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Maggette for 8 would be a good move if Conley or Brewer are still on the board. Otherwise we are left with possibly Noah, Hawes, Wright, maybe Yi. If its the later I would rather move Maggette for someone who can come in and play right away.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think 8 is a perfect slot in the draft. Youre going to get top 4 talent in normal drafts at that 8 slot. For the clippers i think the 8 spot is win win. Choice 1 is conley IMO. Choice 2 is brewer. But even if those arent available (its likely at least ONE would be there at 8), clippers still can fill another need (back up big) with a guy like NOah (previouly number 1 pick rated), Hawes (possibly top 3 last years draft), Wright (again, possible top 3 or 4 last draft), Yi, (previously number 1 pick rated), etc. 

This is why i think that charlotte would probably think that their pick is even more valuable than maggs by himself.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Why all this talk just about Maggette? Why don't we also throw in Kaman and Livingston?

And try to get higher than 8 to make sure we get Conley no matter what.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Why all this talk just about Maggette? Why don't we also throw in Kaman and Livingston?
> 
> And try to get higher than 8 to make sure we get Conley no matter what.


Cuz Livingston is worthless to all but the most delusional fans.

As for Kaman, he's horribly overpaid, so he's not much of a bargaining chip except for maybe the few teams who still hold on to the outdated idea of a "true" center making the slightest difference for their team. I'd trade him in a second if we could get Conley for him, but unfortunately, it's become horribly obvious that he stop improving once the extension was signed.

Mobley is overpaid, but might possibly be movable in the right situation, but he seems like Dunleavy's favorite player next to Qross. Thomas fits in this category as well.

Brand ain't going anywhere unless the deal is ridiculously in favor of the clips.

Cassell is doing one year more, then retirement, no team in the lottery wants that.

Maggette is unfortunately our only bargaining chip, but the real problem is that if you trade him, we undoubtedly end up a worse team for the next 2 years minimum. I'm on the fence about trading him for a pick, it's a big gamble that might be necessary because... with Kaman stinking it up for big money, Mobley getting older & more overpaid, Cassell on the way out, Brand getting doubleteamed to death and Livingston proving he can't ever be healthy... The only hope for the clippers is to roll the dice & hope someone like Conley ends up becoming a HOF player like Steve Nash.

Mobley & Kaman have handicapped the Clippers for at least 4 more years. :brokenhea


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

where could the clips still trade kaman to and get value in return?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Maggette is the only tradeable asset, because first hes the only one the clipps are considering trading because theyre afraid they will lose him for nothing, and second, hes got an expiring contract. We could do cassell as well, although its unlikely because cassell might throw a tantrum like when we were talking 76rs trade. 

Maggette is the most desireable too because hes got an expiring contract. I could see elton brand being shopped to new york though, because hes a local guy, and knicks would like cap flexibility, but honestly, who on the knicks would we want.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Essentially, whether we trade Maggette or not, we're still gonna suck.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I say we take any deal we can get on Kaman to get cap space, let Cassel, Brand, and Maggete expire, then re-sign maggs, do a sign and trade with Brand for a high draft pick, re-sign Ross.

I don't feel that Mobley is over-paid, same with Thomas, I feel Kaman is wretchedly overpaid. In fact, when I read about the deal he got, I was thinking... "we're screwed" but didn't think that he would be THAT bad during the season...

Getting injured, going 1-11, then making excuses, having Dunleavy still play him.

Face it, it's true... White men can't jump. No offense to any white posters in this forum.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

It would be impossible almost to deal kaman, because dunleavvy would need a decent true center in exchange for his offense, and there arent many left in the league, and almost none that are on the trading block. 

Kaman we wont know if hes overpaid until next year.

Actually kaman is quite athletic for a white guy, even testing out in the combine better than a lot of guys youd be surprised about.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Face it, it's true... White men can't jump. No offense to any white posters in this forum.


:lol: 

i love when people due this. insult a race of people on a stereotype and then say "no offense" as if it makes everything ok.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> :lol:
> 
> i love when people due this. insult a race of people on a stereotype and then say "no offense" as if it makes everything ok.


Oh oh oh, can i use the soapbox net?

Just cuz 3 white guys can jump doesn't mean you gotta trip out about it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

leidout said:


> Oh oh oh, can i use the soapbox net?
> 
> Just cuz 3 white guys can jump doesn't mean you gotta trip out about it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The ultimate offseason "realistic, yet unrealistic" fantasyland:

1. Clippers trade Cassell, Mobley, and Ross to Utah for Ak47 and Giricek.

Why Clippers do it: AK 47 is a superstar when he is on his game, the deffensive gem dunleavvy loves. His all around game is pretty much unparralleled in the game today, as shown by his statistical feats every now and then that he has, that few players in the nba have ever done. Utah is probably one of the few teams clipps could trade cassell to that he wouldnt whine about. Ross is unneeded if we have AK47. Giriceck is pretty much just a throw in for salaries, but a pretty dang good "throw in." A dunleavvy type player. 

Why utah does it: AK47 is overpaid now, beacuse of th enumbers hes putting up. Mobley actually is a lot cheaper, and has one year less on his salary. Cassell is an expiring contract which gives them flexibility next year. Ross is there to make up for lost defense if need be. 

2. Corey maggette, tim thomas, 2008 Number 1 pick to boston for Paul Pierce. 

Why clippers do it: Its a no brainer. If you can pick up a local superstar for a possibly outgoing player, and your 6th man, you do it. 

Why boston does it: Only i think if pierce demands trade. There were even rumors that he might want trade, even if they DID get oden or durant, beacuse he wants to win now, not wait for the young celtics to develop. Maggette can make up for a lot of pierce's points, thomas more than makes up for it, and adds 3 point shooting. They can resign maggs if he does well next year, or use the saved cap room to perhaps invest elsewhere next year. 

3. Draft Nick Young with the 14th pick.

4. Somhow work the cap so that you can stay under luxury tax, and then use MLE to sign Theo papaloukas to start at PG, resign jason hart, bring over Sofo, diaz, resign korolev.

And with this fantasy land, we have the championship team of:

Starters:
Kaman
Brand
AK47
Pierce
Papaloukas

Reserves
Sofo
Singleton
Nick Young
Giricec
Hart

Rest of roster:
Paul Davis
Korolev
Diaz
Livingston (IR)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, i say this is the "ultimate" fanstasy land thing, (obviously we could come up with crazy ideas that puts all superstars on our team), because it, IMO meets the following criteria:
1. Leaves us with a starting lineup that is 100% dunleavvy compatible. Kaman and brand up front, a deffensive superstar with twice the Q Ross offense at SF, the superstar SG that dunleavvy/baylor have always wanted, and the Tall basketball super smart PG that dunleavvy wished livingston was. 
2. All deals are realstic as well for the other team. 
3. Locks up starting 5 other than brand for at least the next 4 years, while keeping around young guys as well for cheap like sofo, singleton, young, etc.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Face it, it's true... White men can't jump. No offense to any white posters in this forum.


Yeah, because there have never been any good white players in the NBA...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Yeah, because there have never been any good white players in the NBA...


But how many of 'em shorter than 6'8" could dunk? And how many of them 6'8" & up dunked on a regular basis?

Now let's compare that to the black players...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Yeah, because there have never been any good white players in the NBA...


Nash is good without jumping, I never said they were terrible, I only said they can't jump, and in Kaman's case, he needs to jump to rebound...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Starters:
> Kaman
> Brand
> AK47
> ...


Line up is awesome... to bad we can't get rid of Kaman realistically..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The only way i ever saw trading kaman was it if was a deal for gasol when they were almost going to unload him. Other than that, i dont see it happening. 

Percentage wise in the nba, do black players have better vertical leaps than white players? I would say yes, but ive never done a statistical analysis of it. A lot of white athletes do have decent verticals, but for some reason they dont dunk as much or jump around. Kaman is one of them. for a big 7 footer, white or black, he had a respectable vertical leap. Why he doesnt dunk more or jump higher during the games, who knows.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> The only way i ever saw trading kaman was it if was a deal for gasol when they were almost going to unload him. Other than that, i dont see it happening.


Jerry West wasn't nearly foolish enough to trade Gasol for Kaman & Livingston. But his contract is up soon, so who says that the Grizzlies aren't still looking to unload Gasol?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well Jerry West hasnt exactly worked miracles in memphis the last few years, thats why i figured there might have been an outside chance of us getting gasol for kaman + fillers. But hes not quite kevin mcchale yet i guess. 

On a side note, what about this trade?

Send elton brand back home to new york for steve francis and david lee?

Why clippers do it: Perhaps it seems that elton will opt out after this year, and/or price himself out of the team the following year? David lee is not the scorer that brand is, but surprisingly in 10 FEWER minutse last year, got 1 more rebound than brand. Would lee starting on the team, playing more minutes get possibly 14 points a game, and kaman increase his points by 4 or so to in effect negate the brand loss? Thats definiately within the realm of possiblity, and doesnt even take into consideration francis who a few years ago was one of the best players in the game. Heck, in his "worst year ever" he still managed to average 11 points with 4 boards and 4 assists. Playing with his best friend mobley, and staying injury free, no doubt he would increase that, and do better as our starter than cassell or hart could do. 

Why knicks do it: They get a borderline star, and homegrown at that. Sure they lose one of the top young forwards in the game, but the knicks image could use a guy like brand. not to mention they would immediately have one of the best front lines in the game with curry and brand. Im sure theyd much rather extend brand for a big contract that continue to pay francis on that guard ladden lineup.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Heres another one since i read today boston is shopping possibly the number 5 pick. 

Maggette, Williams, Ewing, 14 pick for Wallyworld and the #5 pick. 

Why clippers do it? Wally is grossly overpaid, but is signed for a year longer than maggette, and fits much better into the kind of player that dunleavvy wants, being that hes a shooter. With Number 5 they would be guaranteed to have a shot at one of the following: Conley Jr., brandon wright, Yi, brewer, horford. 

Why boston does it? They get rid of wally, giving them cap flexility next year, and maggette is arguably better anyway than wally. 

If im the clippers, id actually see if i could trade instad the minnesota pick instead of this years. So that we could get Conley jr. and nick young, or brewer and acie law, something along those lines. But i doubt boston would do that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

More ak47 news going around about his uncertainty in utah.

What about Maggette, Mobley, Cassell for AK47 and Fisher?

Why clippers do it: they get one of the best all around players in the game, and get a starting PG. Fisher is no superstar, but hes arguably better than the likes of brunson and hart, and we saw what kind of numbers those guys put up in dunleavvys system, so fisher should be able to do even better. They lose the cassell expiring deal, but get rid of mobley's deal, and also wont have to say they lost maggette for nothing. 

WHy utah does it: AK47 is the odd man out with their newfound respectability. He has "laid down" for them as miller said. Theyve like maggette since offering him a deal 4 years ago. Cassell brings veteran leadership that leaves with fisher, and is better than fisher anyway when healthy. Sure they have to take on mobleys contract, but its not as "bad"as Ak47's, plus he brings needed 3 point shooting to the team. 

Clippers end up with:
Starting 5: Kaman, Brand, Ak47, nick young, Fisher
Next 5: Sofo, Thomas, Singleton, Ross, Hart

Clippers would all of a sudden have one of the top 3 front lines in the entire league.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Thats pretty much a gamble. AK47 has a BIG contract. If he plays like he did last year, we are screwed. Does he need to be the MAN to play well or did his surgery slowed him down? I would go all in on this trade and hope for the best. 
I thought Sloan said they were keeping AK47.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, but he really fits into what dunleavvy wants. Let alone hes one of the best all around players in the world. Few guys can put up the numbers he does. 

Its risky, yes, but if you think about the next couple years its basically mobley for fisher and AK47 since cassell and maggette are expiring contracts. Somehow i think ak47 and fisher will be worth more to us than mobley the next couple of years.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Maggette, Mobley & Cassell for Kirilenko & Fisher...?

**** YEAH! Lemme break it down...

Mobley & Fisher are both similar players who are getting older, but they still got enough left in the tank to come up big when needed. So it's an even trade there.

Cassell is on his way out for sure, he might play well next year, but he's gone after that no matter what. I was hoping he'd become our coach, but Dunleavy is extended... If Utah wants the cap relief, go for it, it's not like it's gonna help us much with Kaman & Mobley's salary capping us out anyways.

Maggette & Kirilenko, i'm a maggette fan and don't really wanna see him go, but AK47 is friggin' awesome! He does well at the PF spot too, so moving Brand to center spot would let our offense & defense pick up. If you thought Kaman & Brand got a ton of blocks, imagine Brand & AK? my guess... 8 blocks a game.

Kirilenko had a bad year, but it was really only his offense that suffered, no surprise with THREE guys having breakout years in PPG! His reduced role caused him to lose some confidence and therefore playing time. His defense never really wavered though, and he showed that if he tries hard, he can still make a huge impact. On the clippers he'd have a much larger role and when he's on his game he might be our best player!

Lol, with all that said though, Utah would really only do it for cap relief for Deron Williams. Otherwise it's pretty lopsided for the clips.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, i too think its lopsided for the clipps, but thats how it is when superstars are traded these days, not to mention a "superstar" who seems out of place all of a sudden on the team. I cant see another team offering more for AK47. lets not forget kaman is a shot blocker too. Wed have the only team in the league with the front court averaging like 8-10 blocks a game.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> yes, i too think its lopsided for the clipps, but thats how it is when superstars are traded these days, not to mention a "superstar" who seems out of place all of a sudden on the team. I cant see another team offering more for AK47. lets not forget kaman is a shot blocker too. Wed have the only team in the league with the front court averaging like 8-10 blocks a game.


Also, while Kaman is a weakness when it comes to high tempo teams like Phoenix & Golden State (both in our division), Kirilenko is devastating against fast paced offenses.

I think 8-10 blocks would be conservative between all 3 of 'em.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anything but Brand and Cassell to get KG over here....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Anything but Brand and Cassell to get KG over here....


KG is on the wrong side of 30... it doesn't make sense to have him here either. He's got big issues about not playing center, so brand will have to move over? And also, why would Cassell be off the radar, other than minnesota being crazy to take him back....

I say we focus on Andrei Kirilenko or Pau Gasol, those 2 guys are way younger and make much more sense in the roster.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

how about maggette and cassell for wally scizerback and the number 5 pick. Boston seems to really be shopping the pick. Maggette better at least this year than anyone they can pick up with the pick, and for sure would be better than wally in boston.

Wally might be better than maggette in our offense, and with 5 we could probably get conley jr now that reports are saying memphis is targeting wright, and atlanta horford.

Kaman/Brand/Nick Young/Wally/Conley
Sofo/Thomas/Mobley/Ross/Hart/


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I keep hearing suggestions in the media that seattle should trade ray allen. how about this

Clippers trade Maggette, Mobley, Thomas, 08 Number 1, minnesota future number 1 for Ray Allen, Earl Watson, Robert Swift

Why Clippers do it: They get the superstar they have always wanted. They dont lose maggette for nothing. They get a perfect guard for dunleavvys system, someone deffensive minded to boot. They get a semi local center who can back up kaman and brand. 

Why sonics do it: only if they do want to rid themselves of allen's contract. Allen and lewis gone...but they still draft durant. on top of that, they get mobley and maggette to boot, as well as thomas, so offensively they have way more firepower with durant/mobley/maggette/thomas than they did with just allen/lewis. For less money, they could get a backup PG than what they were paying watson. They have wilcox/Petro/Sene/Collison up front, swift isnt necessary.

clippers end up with:

Kaman/Brand/Nick Young/Ray Allen/Watson
Swift/Sofo/Singleton/Ross/Cassell

seattle with:
Wilcox/Collision/Durant/Maggette/Ridnour
Sene/Thomas/Wilkins/Mobley/Free agent

Again, a deal that IMO improves both teams on the court, and salary cap wise.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

leidout said:


> KG is on the wrong side of 30... it doesn't make sense to have him here either. He's got big issues about not playing center, so brand will have to move over? And also, why would Cassell be off the radar, other than minnesota being crazy to take him back....
> 
> I say we focus on Andrei Kirilenko or Pau Gasol, those 2 guys are way younger and make much more sense in the roster.


KG is still one of the best players in the league, no matter how old he is. If he's with Elton Brand, I bet he would be willing to play C; he's not a selfish player and he'd do anything to get a ring. Cassell; you don't trade him because KG loves Cassell. KG was pissed off when Cassell was traded away, being traded back to a team with Cassell would make him real happy.
-Even if it was few yrs ago, Cassell and KG went to the conference finals together with Sprewell and garbage. Yes Cassell and KG's few yrs older but with Elton Brand, I wouldn't be surprise if we win the whole thing.


----------

